# Oregon wells running dry



## Cameron (Jul 31, 2021)

Hard on a lot of families and farms as the wells dry up.  Lugging water around is not my idea of fun as its heavy!  

https://phys.org/news/2021-07-survive-wells-oregon-woes.html


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 31, 2021)

Join the world.  Africans have been lugging water for years.  It builds muscles.  Here in the middle of Canada we too are running out of water in some places.  Several towns have water restrictions and the level of many lakes have dropped seriously.  Strange as it seems, there are floods in Europe and some parts of Asia.  Seems that it is too little or too much.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2021)

We are in severe drought conditions as well.  Yet businesses and our apartment continue to waste water on grass which is useless while farms suffer.  It’s insane


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2021)

If these weather conditions continue...or get worse...Water is going to become the "new gold", in many locales.  

I can see the day coming when it may be necessary to build huge pipelines from the Missouri/Mississippi Rivers to the desert SW, to keep those areas livable.....or a major investment in de-salinization plants to supply the water for millions.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2021)

Don M. said:


> If these weather conditions continue...or get worse...Water is going to become the "new gold", in many locales.
> 
> I can see the day coming when it may be necessary to build huge pipelines from the Missouri/Mississippi Rivers to the desert SW, to keep those areas livable.....or a major investment in de-salinization plants to supply the water for millions.


It’s another factor in why I sold.  I think water restrictions will become very harsh, as they should, and my gardens would die.  . It would have been hard to see that happen.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2021)

When the water is gone, there will be none to lug.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 31, 2021)

I think I`ve mentioned that the house we were renting and were under contract to buy in California had the well go dry. The people are still trying to sell it for 50K more than we were paying and actually went under contract about 3 months after we left. But it is now back on the market-either the price to drill a new well was too high (we were told 80K) or they weren`t even able to find anyone to give them a price. We have been told the well drillers are booked solid for the next year! And the local page I follow there is having more and more people saying every day that their wells have dried up. Combination of severe drought and too many huge pot farms and vineyards.


----------



## Jules (Jul 31, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Combination of severe drought and too many huge pot farms and vineyards.


I also read that the amount of water required to grow almonds is astronomical.  As long as they‘re trendy, they’ll get the water.


----------



## Jules (Jul 31, 2021)

We’re on water restrictions and our lake levels are really low.  

In some areas they’re selling water for a pittance to big companies to bottle and resell for a big profit.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 31, 2021)

Is it a law to have golf courses in western states use re-claimed water or is just a suggestion?  Or restrictions about pools and lawns?  Just askin'.

Coastal areas have to also worry about salt water inclusion.  

https://www.usgs.gov/mission-areas/...ce_center_objects=0#qt-science_center_objects


----------



## Mike (Aug 4, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Is it a law to have golf courses in western states use re-claimed water or is just a suggestion?  Or restrictions about pools and lawns?  Just askin'.
> 
> Coastal areas have to also worry about salt water inclusion.
> 
> https://www.usgs.gov/mission-areas/...ce_center_objects=0#qt-science_center_objects


In the 1960s while serving in the Royal Air Force, I visited
Sharjah, it was a small State in those days, I see that it is
a city today, anyway they had a golf course in the sand of
the desert, the greens, were black, because they didn't have
grass, they sprayed the greens with oil, so if you were a golf
player, you carried a folded piece of cloth in case you had to
kneel down on the green!

So you can have a golf course without green grass.

Mike.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 4, 2021)

If politicians and others can ever develop the will to build up desalination plants over both coasts there would be no shortage of potable water throughout the entire land.


----------

